# FME research thread.



## kunox (Apr 11, 2018)

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]I know I have been posting different question in different laces. so i thought I just dedicate a thread to research of project code name fme.. here is jut one of the questions I can think of now that I am having problem,s ioth

what are some of the names of the symbols for crashes. I literally could look on the web for hours and not find them or where I had inquired before. J[/FONT][FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]ust looking for  a list of the names for each symbol or thing..... for each operating system.... i.e. blue screen of death or control alt delete but more the symbols of said crashes.[/FONT]


----------



## kunox (Apr 14, 2018)

next question then. how many ways can you find themes for death... I've looked up incarnations of death and I am thinking about types of death. I ask because I have a character that has a real lot of incarnations. I need ways to phrase the question to get different results.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 14, 2018)

Study cliff notes of literary novels, on the theme of death. Make your own variation original and try to write the premise better by writing your own concept of death as a value for example. I am working on a project I won't spoil now.  Fun versus responsibility is an example of a theme (pitting two values that are opposites and can not be harmonious). Like I said look online, there's plenty of material on that human condition.

That being said, I have read a bit about theme but not enough to help as much as I can. But need to read some more to apply what I need to a short story. I am trying to make the concept my own. When I try this.


----------



## sas (Apr 15, 2018)

First define death. Expand the normal definition. 

Alzheimer’s is a death of oneself, crossing permanently to another side. Irreversible coma would be death to me.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2018)

that would be ways to die...I've looked up incarnations of death.... so that's 2 search terms.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2018)

How about immortal memory and death? Sounds like it would be in conflict, and would be easy to make characters for each. If you are trying to write about a particular theme you like from an author you admire twisting the premise to be original. I can only add look at this from a fresh angle. Sounds as if you are trying something I don't know fully well since I am not familiar with incarnations of death and ways to die. The incarnations of death sounds like myth such as the grim reaper, while ways to die. I don't know what I would be looking for. 

An example of immortal memory and death imo is: Romeo and Juliet's theme of undying love conquers death. There are many themes. Try to let us know the thinking process behind each choice you are trying to make and maybe it will be easier to help you. But if need be you can look up stories on grim reapers that are well known. Ways to die leaves me puzzled, and I don't know. Anyways when you pick your subject it helps to make a character for each side. Think of a story as an argument. Theme plays out this way. Yet it has drama to entertain.

Another one I can think of is something I thought up on the spot. I think it makes an argument. False tragedy entertains while comedy enlightens. This is the premise. Or theme, or story question. It's the subject based on a human condition and suffering. 

If you need more help tell us what about the search you are doing and why it's not working and what you want to do with it. But hopefully, this stimulates some ideas for you to think over. On how to construct the theme. When you try your own.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2018)

That did help... link below may help.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_(personification)

so I got this character{second villein to his mother} called death. he has many Incarnations{Think reincarnation but they are more of a them but all the same person}. each incarnation is a different personafication of him that scattered through time and space... it's personification is of a different aspect of death itself. I want each to redefine what the standard is. each meeting to be a twist on expectation.

so far I got... 1. regular death... 2. a godess{hel/libitina}=reprsenting how death can be beautiful.... 3... the dolhana{reprsenting hw death can be mindless} 4. fast death Because all but one incarnation is slow but has fast attacks... 5. death as carnival worker{represents how sinceless he can be}

needed so far is death death the beast/abomination... this is all the same person mind you and he can have multiple incarnations  at once/all slung throughout time and space with the same entente... only real goal is to find worthy warriors and kill them for sport.

p.s. above is the inspiration.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2018)

what I am looking for is ways to prosanify death in an incarnation of the chaster known as death. mainly because Ii want each to change the parading of death the character himself.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2018)

Keep looking for inspiration. But going to say each character needs someone who represents the opposite value (essential for a theme and story to exist). I think what Sas was hinting at, is you need to define death as in why each is an argument that represents one character's beliefs (your own view). A story's theme is an argument. I would focus on one antagonist if I were you unless they are the same person. It's difficult to write a novel with a system of beliefs many people believe imo have since not everyone will make it in the novel's final version. Each character has a personality. Make him too despicable and no one will like him. Look up catcher in the rye in cliff notes, read on its various themes (a literary work considered a masterpiece). Then conclude what the author never wrote as a theme, that you can use.

Some possible themes: war (which needs to be expanded, war is mindless, war is the end justifies the means). Just an example.

Each theme must have a good and evil side. Mindless is good. War is the end that justifies the means is evil. Or so it seems and justifies it (that is what appears to belong in the argument).

It would be hard to convince someone that death is beautiful. Never heard of that. But maybe it can teach a lesson that lasts a lifetime.

Hope this helps you in some way. I am trying to explain to you how to define each character's point of view. What are your beliefs, maybe that would make for a great character?

Maybe all these ideas won't make it in the final product, but what is important is that it could lead you somewhere in your creative process when you have a better idea of what you want to write as a story.

A grim reaper character is a myth but you need to make him seem human is the advice I have read of any character (including animal). A human character has motivations, that way a character who opposes him stops him. Right now he seems abstract. Fill in the details, give him a relatable flaw since people like flawed characters. But give him the grim reaper or whomever a small good side too. Because he can't be evil just because he wants to be. He must want something too, that could be his undoing. Something bad, he justifies as his motivation.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2018)

they are all the same character. so one villain. his downfall will bee love/loyalty to his mother??? he is a interesting character so far. his mother used to be netral{morally} but due to her own mothers demise wants revenge. to me she is a more relatible character due to her fealings of betrayal. her kind was kicked off the homeworld and thus her adopted son death has been raised with his mothers revenge in mind. they both may but heads eventually due to death's main goal. as for death being beautifl. in a way it gives  us purpose... not that it's the only way to arrive at this but it's the strongest way.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2018)

I think catcher in the rye even has a character similar to what you planned in that he personifies death (look it up in cliff notes) but as symbolism, since that is literary fiction. I don't recall his name but you can find it in cliff notes on the 2nd to 3rd page. The best genre for this seems mythology with maybe science fiction or fantasy. I think the story a while back written here, can give you ideas.

Even some characters in catcher in the rye are in fear of dying because of things they do. Death is a key theme in that story.

If you make this into a fantasy story you could always include a magic system. But to be a death god is too strong. He's got to remain human. Or maybe like in the great book of amber you can try a family that created the person, or this character's family's magic powers. Keep brainstorming ideas, and you could get somewhere with this. Good luck with this, and you can always ask anyone here for any thought or input whether it could work.


----------



## kunox (Apr 15, 2018)

I know this may sound strange but the magic system in this book is based of evolutionary traits in their origins. I need to work off balancing what has evolved  and what can be taught. It's very interesting... I was working on the ninth chapter last month,.

p.s. I'm nine or ten chapter in on 3 to 5 books.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Apr 15, 2018)

By evolutionary traits, that sounds cool, even though I am not 100% sure, if you mean by that human genes. Genes are a big part of evolution. I'm thinking it is a good way to world build. Not to mention if you haven't seen death note which is an anime, you can try reading some criticisms on it, and other books in your area of fiction which is probably a narrow sub-genre. But that could help you capitalize on some ideas.


----------



## kunox (Apr 17, 2018)

Will do... Catcher in the wri and death note criticism /notes


----------

